# Madrasa/mosque for kids



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi
Can anyone please advise if Muslim children go to madrasa/mosque in Dubai? If so what are the times


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Madrasa as in school? Or Madrasa as in islamic school? I think you are asking about islamic studies madrasa. I wont go into the good and bad on them and hope you have done your homework. If you choose to send your child to a non islamic/arabic based school, and then send them to an islamic madrasa after school, it tends to be in the late afternoon for a few hours. Some people will send their children full time during their regular school year breaks to get extra islamic/arabic studies in. I am not familiar with any in dubai as do not have local/arabic friends who live in dubai but know about them from friends in sharjah. I do believe you will be able to find them in dubai though as lots of locals send their kids to the international schools as well. All schools (I do believe and have been told by locals and westerners) have some sort of arabic studies built into their curriculum in the uae, although have heard from a few westerners that their children have learned not alot from these.....


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Madrasa as in school? Or Madrasa as in islamic school? I think you are asking about islamic studies madrasa. I wont go into the good and bad on them and hope you have done your homework. If you choose to send your child to a non islamic/arabic based school, and then send them to an islamic madrasa after school, it tends to be in the late afternoon for a few hours. Some people will send their children full time during their regular school year breaks to get extra islamic/arabic studies in. I am not familiar with any in dubai as do not have local/arabic friends who live in dubai but know about them from friends in sharjah. I do believe you will be able to find them in dubai though as lots of locals send their kids to the international schools as well. All schools (I do believe and have been told by locals and westerners) have some sort of arabic studies built into their curriculum in the uae, although have heard from a few westerners that their children have learned not alot from these.....


Hi thanks for the information. To clarify I was referring to Islamic madrasa after school. I think they only last for an hour or two max but not sure. I might have to do some research into where they are located


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

To be honest be careful (not just in UAE but ANYWHERE). Try and see if you can have a qualified person attend your home to give them any type of religious teaching. Some VERY VERY dodgy religious type out there these days from ALL faiths and walks of life. Please, do NOT risk your most prized possessions with 'teachers' whom you don't KNOW.


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

I suggest you to call Islamic teacher home to teach Quran that way u can see wot ur kid is studying and can recommend wot you want him to teach like Deeni Stories, Duas etc.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

rayh said:


> I suggest you to call Islamic teacher home to teach Quran that way u can see wot ur kid is studying and can recommend wot you want him to teach like Deeni Stories, Duas etc.


Hi rayh, so do parents not generally send children to madrasa to learn Quran/duas etc?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do some research on them.... Why I said I hoped you had done your homework. 

Are you in country right now?


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Do some research on them.... Why I said I hoped you had done your homework.
> 
> Are you in country right now?


No still in the uk but hoping to move in the not so distant future


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

Tropic said:


> Hi rayh, so do parents not generally send children to madrasa to learn Quran/duas etc?


I haven't heard of any such madrasa here.The common practice is 2 call islamic teacher home.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

rayh said:


> I haven't heard of any such madrasa here.The common practice is 2 call islamic teacher home.


Ok, in uk we send children to madrasa for 2 hours a day after school that's why I asked


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Usually there are classes at mosgues after Asir prayer where they teach kids Qura'an for 3 days a week if I not wrong and they give incentive if the kid completed 1 chapter. approx 300dhs and the classe are supervised by ministrey of Islamic affairs.

I'm hoping these informations are useful.

Regards,
Abdulrahim or call me remaaz


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

remaaz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Usually there are classes at mosgues after Asir prayer where they teach kids Qura'an for 3 days a week if I not wrong and they give incentive if the kid completed 1 chapter. approx 300dhs and the classe are supervised by ministrey of Islamic affairs.
> 
> ...


That's very useful to know. Do you know if they take place in all mosques? I am thinking of moving downtown or emirates living


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi again,

Not sure about Dubai mosques but you can call either ministery of Islamic Affairs or ministery of Mosque Affairs. they become 2 ministeries instead of 1 not like in the past. I'm not sure which one you shall call.

regards,
remaaz


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

remaaz said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Not sure about Dubai mosques but you can call either ministery of Islamic Affairs or ministery of Mosque Affairs. they become 2 ministeries instead of 1 not like in the past. I'm not sure which one you shall call.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much. I will give them a call once I'm out there


----------

